# Fromm food



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

If I buy from the feed store in town, they won't refund. If I buy from Petco, they will. I would just ask where you bought it from, you never know.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

You might also try to contact Fromm directly. I use to use Fromm when I lived in NYC and my dogs really loved it. I contacted them a few times in the past and they were very cooperative.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My girls did not like it either. But most of the time a store will exchange if not give a refund.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea I'll have to call the store tomorrow and see. It a little specialty store that does grooming as well so idk... They still haven't eaten it.... Offered it foe dinner but nothing so i Gave them rice and chicken tonight.... I'm sure that sealed the deal... They def won't eat it now lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

My store always takes things back that don't work out. If the shop isn't too far for you to go, I'd just go back with the return and they are more apt to deal with it if you are there with the bag of food. Plus you will want to buy a different food, right? It's easier to say "No" over the phone


----------

